# Argos show results



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

This show was two weeks ago. (Had internet problems.)

It was a two ring show.

Georgia- Dry yearling got last place both rings
Hannah- 4yr old was 5th in Ring A and 3rd in Ring B.
Delilah- 2yr old FF was 3rd in Ring B and 1st in Ring A.

When we got back from the show both my milkers came down with coccidia. Hannah had it so bad I though I was going to lose her Sunday night. Both girls are doing ok now.

This is Delilah.

















This is Hannah.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on a great show Amy. :stars: 

Glad to hear that you got the Cocci under control and the girls are ok.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! Your girls are beautiful, glad to hear you cocci numbers are ok now


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats, they are gorgeous!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! Your girls are looking great! Glad to hear they are okay.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:stars: CONGRATULATIONS :stars: Glad everyone is allright now.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thankyou!!! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your girls did well...Congrats on having such pretty does, udders are great! Glad you caught the symptoms in enough time to make them well. :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!! That is so exciting!!! And glad to hear the girls are doing alright after the cocci!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!!! :greengrin:


----------

